# Nora's new book - $14.82!!!



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Why is the Kindle version only $1.35 cheaper than the hardcover book?!? I smell a rip-off! It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen. Even if they have to raise prices (but why would they?) that's a ridiculous increase.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Wait for it to hit the bestseller list. It will go down to $9.99 then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Why is the Kindle version only $1.35 cheaper than the hardcover book?!? I smell a rip-off! It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen. Even if they have to raise prices (but why would they?) that's a ridiculous increase.


We've seen this happen many times. Sometimes the price will go down in a short while, other times, it doesn't drop until the paperback comes out.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I didn't know that. Thanks!

Hope it drops soon. I know I won't be able to wait a year til it comes out in paperback!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Why is the Kindle version only $1.35 cheaper than the hardcover book?!? I smell a rip-off! It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen. Even if they have to raise prices (but why would they?) that's a ridiculous increase.


I saw a K book for 26 dollars the other day. That price was about 2 dollars off the hardback.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

No way it'll be a year -- couple weeks at most. The 9.99 is for NYT bestsellers ('cept when it's not.) NR will hit the list, so it's just a matter of that happening.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen."

Then take a look at this one:



It's $6,416.38 more than the Nora Croft book.  

Mike


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> "It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen."
> 
> Then take a look at this one:
> 
> ...


I just 1-clicked. Thanks for the great deal!


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> "It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen."
> 
> Then take a look at this one:
> 
> ...


And...Amazon suggests that 25% of those who view this book will ultimately buy "The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library" for $9.99. Yea, sure.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> "It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen."
> 
> Then take a look at this one:
> 
> ...


lol!!!

I was curious, so I looked at the book description - they lost me with the first sentence:


> The present volume in the New Series of Landolt-Börnstein provides critically evaluated data on phase diagrams, crystallographic and thermodynamic data of ternary alloy systems.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dfwillia said:


> And...Amazon suggests that 25% of those who view this book will ultimately buy "The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library" for $9.99. Yea, sure.


Which most of us got for free. 



4Katie said:


> lol!!!
> 
> I was curious, so I looked at the book description - they lost me with the first sentence:


Yes, but it's better than a sleeping pill. Guaranteed non-addictive.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

4Katie said:


> lol!!!
> 
> I was curious, so I looked at the book description - they lost me with the first sentence:


The depressing thing is that I still understand it (even after 7 years of retirement).

Mike


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, this book that just came out today that I was interested in is $14.30.

Did they have an increase in most new Kindle books? If so, they're only hurting themselves, I'm not paying that much, it's not worth so little savings to me. I'll wait or get it at the library.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've  noticed that most of the books that come out at the higher price go down within a month or two. I have plenty to read while I wait for the price to go down.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS looks like a nice book to take to the beach!



jmiked said:


> "It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen."
> 
> Then take a look at this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I really wanted to read this, but won't buy it at this price. I used one of my credits to buy the audibook from audible today. Works out to a little over $11.


----------



## KReader (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't read many Nora Roberts (other than the JD Robb Death Series) but I do have that one on my watch list waiting for the $9.99 because it just looks GOOD.  That lady amazes me the way she seems to churn out a book a week.  

I'm watching for the new Linda Howard book to drop also.  Oh, there goes the credit card bill again.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The price has dropped to $13.34. Woohoo.

KReader - Most of Nora's books are really good. I'd be happy to suggest a few for you!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Woohoo - It's down to $9.95. Thank you all for saving me $4.87!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This board has saved me so much money in the last 2 days. I got the $60.00 off for the K2 I bought for my daughter and now I've saved $4.87 on this book. Great place to hang around.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since I don't know what every book is available for a Kindle I was wondering the other night if Nora's books would be. Now I know. Though I paid that price at Walmart for the book. Not sure if I could read her on Kindle though. It would make the rest of her books jealous if I was ever able to do that... though I bet those do save shelf space. 

I've only found 3 Nore Roberts books that I honestly couldn't get into.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sierra - Not all of her books are available for the Kindle, but I've found that most are.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just started reading Nora/JD Robb books recently. Would anyone recommend High Noon? 

Melissa


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I just started reading Nora/JD Robb books recently. Would anyone recommend High Noon?
> 
> Melissa


Absolutely loved it definately one of my favorite NR


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Why is the Kindle version only $1.35 cheaper than the hardcover book?!? I smell a rip-off! It's $4.83 more than any other Kindle book I've seen. Even if they have to raise prices (but why would they?) that's a ridiculous increase.


It upsets me too... i hope it's down to 9.99 soon. :/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

nathan19 said:


> It upsets me too... i hope it's down to 9.99 soon. :/


It's down to $9.95 now. I'm about 1/2 way through and it's very good so far.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I was one of the stupid people who pre-ordered it at $14.84!!!!! I think I have learned my lesson. DO NOT PRE-ORDER!!! Then in a week or so, it will come down in price


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Absolutely loved it definately one of my favorite NR


Thanks! Just got it and am going to start reading it after I finish the 2 books I have going.

Melissa


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Thanks! Just got it and am going to start reading it after I finish the 2 books I have going.
> 
> Melissa


hope you like it!!!!!!! let me know if you want


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Misty, is High Noon part of a series or a standalone?

Melissa


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Misty, is High Noon part of a series or a standalone?
> 
> Melissa


Stand Alone


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's down to $9.95 now. I'm about 1/2 way through and it's very good so far.


Hopefully it will drop a few more bucks, so I could use my credit.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Stand Alone


Thanks! I started reading already, like it so far. There were a couple of things that made me think that maybe something came before it so I thought I would ask. I don't like to read series out of order and I know she has a lot of series.

Melissa


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Thanks! I started reading already, like it so far. There were a couple of things that made me think that maybe something came before it so I thought I would ask. I don't like to read series out of order and I know she has a lot of series.
> 
> Melissa


I'm the same way with series


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Misty, thanks for the recommendation on High Noon. Just finished it and really loved it! Going to move on to Black Hills shortly.

Melissa


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Misty, thanks for the recommendation on High Noon. Just finished it and really loved it! Going to move on to Black Hills shortly.
> 
> Melissa


Melissa,
Glad you enjoyed it...I need to read Black Hills myself...my Kindle budget is blown for the month so I'll have to wait til August


----------



## KReader (Jul 7, 2009)

I finished Black Hills today and found it to be a pretty good read.  I was afraid that the book would go "hokey" with the small town North Dakota natives and other than one supporting character who gets a doozy of a line that goes something like "I have a powerful yen for you, Tansy"  the author mostly avoids that trap.

I did learn a whole lot about Wildlife refuge and the characteristics of cougars.  The romance between the two main characters was nicely done and made a credible attempt at addressing the differences between young love vs mature love, forgiveness in relationships, and compromise.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you, KReader, for that review.  I'm off to Amazon to check it out. 
deb


----------

